# Calorie Calculation



## needsomeinfo (Sep 22, 2005)

I read in a bodybuilding article that if you multiply your body weight by 20 then you get the amount of calories you need to gain approximately 2 lbs a week(I assume that best case scenario) , Does anyome disagree with this method?


----------

